# Amplificador Pronext se queda sin audio



## jva (Sep 26, 2012)

buenas, amplificador pronext AV-6158R al subir el volumen mas de la mitad o el bajo se queda sin audio, lo he probado en la cuatro salidas de audio, como que se protege ya que se activan los relays, en el display todo esta nomal,  bajo el volumen y vuelve el audio, gracias por sus sugerencais para la reparacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

De cuanto es la impedancia de los parlantes ?

Como comenzó ?

Antes andaba bien ?

Cambiaste algo en la instalación ?


----------



## jva (Sep 26, 2012)

no he cambiado nada, son los mismos parlantes, de pronto se me presento esta falla, gracias


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 29, 2012)

Mide la impedancia de los parlantes, pudo haberse alterado, de estar bien, podríamos pensar que el amplificador tiene protección contra sobre cargas y algo anda mal con ese circuito. Saludos...


----------



## jva (Oct 2, 2012)

el sistema de proteccion se activa aunque esten desconectados los parlantes. esto pasa si le subo el volumen o el bajo, pero en el display todo esta normal.


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 2, 2012)

jva dijo:


> el sistema de proteccion se activa aunque esten desconectados los parlantes. esto pasa si le subo el volumen o el bajo, pero en el display todo esta normal.



Buen día jva, ya revisó el Fan (ventilador) asegurece que al subirle el volumen funcione? Cuando éste deja de funcionar o no funciona adecuadamente, es lo que en muchos casos causa ese problema al subirle el volumen se activa la protección


----------



## jva (Oct 2, 2012)

el Fan no se esta activando,  ya lo probe es de 12v y esta en buen estado...
gracias.


----------



## Javiernieves058 (Ene 4, 2020)

Hola tengo el mismo problema, el amplificador está sin audio, además el fancooler no se esta.activando aunque esta.en buen estado, algo curioso es que cuando toco la placa base suenan los parlantes muy levemente.


----------

